# vg30 transplant????



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

im still a newbie with tons of questions so be patiant 
would a vg30 out of a maxima ever transplant into a b12 my room mate has a 300zx na vg30 he sprays like a 250 shot of bottled throttle (nitrous) and we cant seem to kill it it has over heated and quite running like twice and then it cools down and starts but it knocks for a sec the runs like normal i want the v6 power plant bad and tha maximas are fwd so nething is possible........right? 
http://www.obso.net/images/obsorice1.jpg


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Will probably be impossible to fit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

damn it that sux azz


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Ive seen an LS1 (Corvette) stuffed into a early model VW bug. Im sure that with the time, effort and money its doable.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Baki'n 'um up!*

I have to back up Sentrastud on this one. . . I STILL in mint condition. . . have the mag article documenting a Ford Mustang 5.0 V8 swap into a Mazda Miata. Money can make it happen if you really want it bad enough, it will not be a fwd though. Rear rubber cooki'n with that big motor.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I wouldn't even a ttempt a swamp like that because there are 4cylinder motors that will give you similar if not better performance. I had a guy with a b14 sentra wanted me to put a vg30dett in his car and I told it can be done for around $15,000 and you're on your own with suspension. He bought an SR20DE combo and did the swap for thousands less.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*E15T please.*

I would not mind doing a General Lee motor swap into my B12. If I could have found a strait picture of one I would have PhotoSWAPPED it into my car and shared it with you guys like I did the burn-out picture. I am screaming E15T please help me. . . Some kind soul. . . All stock E15T, harness, O.E.M. ECU, fuel pump, & a installer/or shop is all I need. I live in the D.C. metropolitan area. DO NOT refer me to Rosen Autosport in Richmond Virginia they will nOT do the swap.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

finding the motor is not that hard... its the ecu, wiring harness thats the real pain... plus all the crap that goes around, like AFM, its not the same we use now ... would be a real pain if you cannot get a front clip of the n12...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

I was considering doing the E15T swap into my B12 sentra also, but then decided against it because parts are too hard to find, transmissions are weak, and there are other motors out there that have more potential. You should talk to HybridDET about the E15T setup because he used to use it in his sentra and he might be willing to sell you some stuff you need for the swap. Also you should check out the n12turbo.com website, and an australlian site that has plently of info on the E15T motor and what those crazy aussies are doing to them.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Motor Whoes.*

As of yet, being holiday season and all. I am going to hold back on any swapping, unless a super deal comes along I cannot afford to miss. Like all of the parts I need in a total package, otherwise I will pass until after Christmas. I have spoken to HybrydDET & he was not willing to get to deep into it with me for some odd reason? After a short while he never contacted me back, I had mailed him several times with no reply. People must understand NOT all of us have mechanical skill, and I think this is were he & Red88 got frustrated with me. I get paid to manage people, labor, & packages. Employed as an operations manager at United Parcel Service, not a mechanic at United Parcel Service. I have NO clue about that end of automobiles. I have the money to do it, no question, but I want it a certain way! Due to the fact that ALL of my cars are dealer diagnosed & serviced I NEED certain things to be upheld. I DO NOT need some dragonsword E15T with a stadium full of racing mods, no smog equipment, and no idea of what is inside of that 227hp E15T monster motor. Nor do I need a ECU that you program with a seat-side laptop, or a wire harness not factory compliant. It has to be ALL stock. then if a problen occurs my local dealer can diagnos it and repair it, not trying to get a hold of the race mechanic who built it and hope he will fix it for me, psyke! Please. . . Really if I push the letter honestly, I know where I can get my motor, ECU, harness, & pump. . . Just cannot find a shop to install it???? I AM NOT A MECHANIC O.-F#CKING-K. Please help me if I ask for help or insight, I have NO CLUE under a hood of a car! Not a *** either just because I cannot work on a car, just because I cannot work on a car does NOT mean I am not a true freind. Most of the sites patrons have some experience in automotive mechanics, even if it is as simple as changing brake pads. Not every soul that browses this site is a technician, O.K., & guys understand that please. lol & guys I AM NOT bashing you all, you get much respect from me B12er', Crazy-Mart, boost_boy, sentrastud, & w0rm_b12! I just aint no mechanic & when I say I NEED YOUR HELP, help me, please. . . Shout out to all you guys and play hard, play safe, & play smart! -Greg


----------

